# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Özal ve Bitlis olayları suikast ise, kimin işine yaradı?

## bozok

*üZAL VE BİTLİS OLAYLARI SUİKAST İSE, KİMİN İşİNE YARADI?* 



93 YILINDAKİ OLAYLARI üüZMEK İüİN,BİR YIL GERİYE GİDİP 92’YE GELMEK GEREK!

1 EKİM 1992 ABD, Ege Denizinde, bir tatbikatta muavenet zırhlımızı vurdu. 

3 Ekim 1992, üzal ve Bitlis, Irak'a, PKK'yı yok etmek için büyük bir harekat başlattı.

7 Ekim 92, Talabani, PKK ile anlaştı.

15 Ekim 1992, Barzani, PKK ile anlaştı. 

Ocak 93, PKK ile Türkiye ateşkes görüşmelerine başladı.

ASIL MESELE; ABD, NEDEN MUAVENET'İ VURDU, BU SORUYA CEVAP BULABİLMEKTİR.

ARDINDAN DA BU ATEşKES KİME YARAMIşTIR, BUNU üüZMEKTİR.

PKK’NIN 92 YILI HEDEFİ; Bakın nasıl anlatıyor Binbaşı Cem Ersever;

“ PKK’nın 92 yılı hedeflerinde Türkiye-Irak sınırının Türkiye tarafındaki sınır karakollarına saldırıp ortadan kaldırılması vardı ve planın ilk adımı buydu.

Böylece 330 kilometrelik sınır boyunca dizilen sınır karakoları kaldırılacak ve Türkiye tarafında bir kurtarılmış bölge yaratılacaktı.

Diğer yandan sınırın Irak tarafı zaten PKK’nın denetimindeydi ve sahada onlarca kampta binlerce militan, sabahtan akaşam kadar silahlı eğitim görüyordu.

Bu gücün elinde onlarca çeşitli çapta havan topu, uçaksavar, binlerce roketatar ve onbinlerce piyade tüfeği mevcuttu.

Apo bu silahlı gücü, sınır karakolları kaldırıldıktan sonra sınırın her iki tarafına konuşlandırmayı ve bu sahada Botan-Behdinan savaş hükümeti kurmayı amaçlıyordu"

Ersever’in bu tespiti ile 91’de ABD'nin yaptığı tespitlerle örtüşüyor. Bunu da bize Uğur Mumcu anlatıyor;

"PKK bugün “savaş hükümeti” kurup “ulusal kongre”yi toplamak istiyor. (Almanya’da yayımlanan PKK’nın yayın organı Berxwedan, 15 Eylül, 30 Eylül ve 15 Ekim 1991 tarihli sayıları). Eski İngiltere Başbakanı Callagan, NATO toplantısında “Kürt sorunu saatli bombadır, Türkiye’de patlayacaktır” derken, acaba ne gibi olası olayları anlatmak istiyor?”

Uğur Mumcu, Cumhuriyet, 10 Temmuz 1992

şemdinli’de saldırıya uğradığımız yıl 92. Saldırıların planladığı yıl 90. üstelik şemdinli stratejik hedef seçilmiş terör örgütü tarafından, ne yazık ki, haberimiz olmadı bundan.

üç buçuk eşkıyadan hesap sorabilmek için koşa koşa gittik şemdinli’ye ve gider gitmez saldırıya uğradık ama üç beş eşkıya tarafından değil binlercesi tarafından, yazıklar olsun. Size bu satırları yazan , işte o yılların şemdinli Tabur Komutanı…

üzal ile birlikte şemdinli’ye gelen Bitlis Paşa bizi can kulağıyla dinlemişti, hiç ses çıkarmadan, oldukça düşünceli bir halde, gün gibi hatırlıyoruz. O da dinledi ve gitti. üzal ve Bitlis Paşa’nın şemdinli’de gördüğü neydi;

“PKK sayıları 20 bini bulan bir silahlı güce ulaşmıştı.

Bu silahlı güç şemdinli sınır hattına konuşlanmıştı.

Ellerindeki silahların teknik ve taktik olarak üstündü.

Amacı; hudut hattındaki karakollara imha amaçlı saldırı yapmak ve bir süre elde tutup halk ayaklanmasını başlatmaktı. İmralı savaş hükümeti kurmaya hazırlanıyordu.

Bu silahlı güç Barzani bölgesinde üekiç Güç yani ABD tarafından desteklenmişti.”

üzal ve Bitlis bu gerçeği gördü ve gitti, YIL 7 EYLüL 1992..

Hemen ardından duyduk ki Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri Irak’a kapsamlı bir kara harekatı yapacakmış! Hem de kimden duyduk biliyor musunuz, Barzani peşmergelerinden.

Güneyde karakollarımız var Barzani peşmergelerine komşu, onlar anlattı bize, köylüler anlattı; Barzani ve Talabani Eşref Bitlis Paşa ile anlaşmış, peşmergelere silah, yiyecek, giyecek verilecekmiş, hatta dolar üzerinden aylık maaş verilecekmiş, Türk Ordusu ile Barzani-Talabani peşmergeleri PKK terör örgütünü Irak’ta temizleyecekmiş.

Yıl 2010. Bakıyoruz haberlere, Barzani’ye silah ve cephane verildiğinden bahsediliyor. Eğer ki ülkemizdeki siyaset Barzani’ye destek vermiş ise, işte bu dönemdedir, 1992’dedir.

Biz şemdinli’de görev yaptığımız yıllardadır. şemdinli’de karakol baskınlarının yapıldığı süreçtedir. Varsa aksini söyleyecek, buyursun çıksın, biz buradayız…

Dedikleri gibi de oldu. Barzani ve Talabani’ye yardımlar yapıldı ve Derecik’te konuşlu Komando Tabur Komutanlığı unsurlarına yapılan saldırıdan tam bir hafta sonra, 3 Ekim 1992 tarihinde, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri Irak’a kapsamlı, belki yakın tarihimizin en kapsamlı kara harekatını başlattı, biz oradaydık…

Plan şuydu:

Saddam saldırıları sonucu Irak kuzeyindeki sınır boylarında yaşayan Kürt köylüler geri çekilmiş, köylerini boşaltmıştı, tıpkı PKK saldırıları sonucu Türkiye’de boşaltılan köyler gibi.

PKK terör örgütü müştereken temizlenecek ve köylüler her iki tarafta da köylerine geri dönecek, sınır boylarında peşmerge karakolları açılacak, Türkiye ile Barzani-Talabani sınır boylarını koruyacaktı.

Plan güzeldi. Her iki tarafta da göçlerin trajedisi bu şekilde çözülmüş olacaktı. Sınır güvenliği sağlanmış olacak, PKK tarihten silinecek ve her iki tarafta güvenlik ve huzur hüküm sürecekti.

Rahmetli Eşref Bitlis Paşa’nın, aradan yıllar geçtikten sonra ana fikrinin ne olduğunu şimdi anlıyoruz.

Bitlis Paşa, üekiç Güç himayesinde ve Barzani-Talabani bölgesinde sayıları 20 bini bulan bir terörist varlığından haberdardı.

Barzani ve Talabani’yi PKK’ya karşı verilecek mücadelenin içine çekmek ve çatışmaları Irak’ta yapmak istiyordu.

üünkü bu 20 bin terörist, Türkiye’ye giriş yapar da eylemlere girişirse, ülkemizin kan ve ateşe boğulacağını da çok iyi biliyordu.

Bu yüzden çatışmayı Irak’ta kabul etmek ve Türkiye’nin bundan zarar görmesini engellemek istiyordu.

Bu amaçla Irak kuzeyine sayısız kereler gitmiş, hatta içinde bulunduğu helikopter iki kez ABD tarafından düşürülmeye çalışılmıştı.

Medyada çok yazıldı çizildi bu konu. Buna rağmen Eşref Paşa planından vazgeçmemiş, Barzani-Talabani ile anlaşmış ve planlandığı gibi 3 Ekim’de kara harekatını başlatılacaktı.

Ama ABD Eşref Paşa gibi düşünmüyor ve harekatın yapılmasını engellemeye çalışıyordu. Bu ABD, harekata ilişkin düşüncesini göstermek Türkiye’yi bu kararından vazgeçirmek için, harekat ile aynı günlerde yani harekatın başlayacağı günlerde, Ege denizinde bir tattibatta olan “Muvanet Zırhlımızı” vurdu ama harekatı engelleyemedi.

Bitlis Paşa 3 Ekim’de harekatı başlattı ve Türk Orduları Irak’a girmeye başladı…

SORU:

ABD NEDEN MUAVENET ZIRHLIMIZI VURDU, üSTELİK BİR TATBİKAT ESNASINDA?

üNCE BU SORUNUN CEVABINI BULALIM, SONRASI üüZüLüR...

*AskerHaber*

*Erdal SARIZEYBEK* 


*buyukasya.net* / 2 Ekim 2010

----------

